
Phone That Can Search The Internet & Display Ads Patented; Everyone Sued - yanw
http://www.techdirt.com/blog/wireless/articles/20110401/13154513731/phone-that-can-search-internet-display-ads-patented-everyone-sued.shtml
======
bradhe
this is hilarious and disgusting all at the same time.

